# Barudan vs ZSK



## ShirtGal

I've done some research and these are the 2 machines I've narrowed it down to. Any suggestions. PROs vs CONs? 

SG


----------



## 539162

ShirtGal said:


> I've done some research and these are the 2 machines I've narrowed it down to. Any suggestions. PROs vs CONs?
> 
> SG


I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## Prismaster

EmbroidTek said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


Hi, can you tell the pros and cons here? I look for thecsame machines to buy 

Thx


----------



## 539162

Prismaster said:


> Hi, can you tell the pros and cons here? I look for thecsame machines to buy
> 
> Thx


Sending you a private message. Check your inbox


----------



## bpfohler

EmbroidTek said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


 There are a lot of people here that would be very interested in your experiences. I would encourage you to share your knowledge with us, please!


----------



## Wildgoose

From what I read in another post he might have been threatened with a lawsuit if he speaks too openly. FYI I bought a ZSK just after the new year. Feel free to ask questions about it although I am fairly new to embroidery and have never owned a Barudan.


----------



## 539162

Barudan or ZSK didn't send me a nasty email it was someone else.


----------



## bpfohler

Well we have a Barudan and are looking at getting another machine also.
We've had great luck with our and no complaints


----------



## pd87

We own both machines. A single Head Barudan (1501CII) from 2010 and a ZSK JF0611 from 2002. Keep in mind that there is a 10 year age difference between this machine. Some CONs on the ZSK and the Barudan have been eliminated on the newer machines.

Barudan
Pros: 
-easy and fast switching between cap and flat
-easy operating system
-less noisy

CONs:
- some lubrication spots are difficult to reach (bigger point than you might think...)
- tracing speed not adjustable 
- I don´t like the gathering clip on the cap frame
- operating system is easy but less flexible than ZSKs

ZSK:
Pros:
-easy Maintenance and repairs!
-very detailed manual with electric drawings and all functions explained in detailed
- adjustable tracing speed
- ZSK file format (you can put a ton of information in there)
- upgrades are possible (I could buy the newest control panel for my 14 years old machine or add a laser pointer)
- a good youtube channel

Cons:
- Switch between caps and flat take time
- control panel is complex but not very easy
- machine is pretty noisy
- tubular arm is bigger than on Barudan (new ZSKs have a smaller arm)

Conclusion:
Both are excellent machines and if I had to choose between a new ZSK or Barudan it would be difficult. I have more PROs on the ZSK side, but the easy change from caps to flats is a very big point for Barudan. 
I think I would go with ZSK because I am maintaining and repairing all my machines and with the ZSK it feels a little bit easier. But I love my Barudan and would buy it again!


----------



## 539162

You forgot to add Barudan has better support and more qualified technicians then ZSK


----------



## lizziemaxine

EmbroidTek said:


> You forgot to add Barudan has better support and more qualified technicians then ZSK


Amen to that!


----------



## 539162

Also since we are comparing Apples to Apples...If I am chosing on spending $13500 for a Barudan Pro Elite II versus almost $16000 for a Sprint 6 then it is a no brainier to go for the Barudan.

Some pros you left out on the Barudan is a Barudan sews hats and small text better then any machine on the market. Sure ZSK is faster but when it comes to hats and small text you can't beat a Barudan. Another pro on the Barudan is the same thing as the ZSK with file the BES format can store information on it as well. Currently ZSK is offering IDS software which can't even export a ZSK file. Wilcom seems to be the only software besides Bits N Volts that can export ZSK files. Also Barudan typically makes parts for older machines for a longer period of time then other manufacturers. I agree both are excellent machines but for the money and what you get it is really tough not to purchase a Barudan. Of course buy equipment all comes down to what someone can afford. Both machines are great machines and are 2 of the best built machine in the market. One is Japanese and one is German. You really can't go wrong either way. Both have a great resale value and are harder to find used because people typically run them til they drop because they are so durable. I have never torn apart a ZSK but I know Barudan has some mechanical features that no other machine has that makes it as great as it is.


----------



## asanalogy

Thank you for your thorough analysis; appreciate it very much. What a timely post, cause my wife and I are in the excruciating process to decide whether to go with Barudan or ZSK. Since Barudan is bundled with Wilcom and ZSK with IDS, will the software be a deal maker or breaker? (P.S. ZSK sales guy told us that we can ask for a Wilcom instead of IDS). If you have any insights we would appreciate it very much. Thanks!


----------



## 539162

asanalogy said:


> Thank you for your thorough analysis; appreciate it very much. What a timely post, cause my wife and I are in the excruciating process to decide whether to go with Barudan or ZSK. Since Barudan is bundled with Wilcom and ZSK with IDS, will the software be a deal maker or breaker? (P.S. ZSK sales guy told us that we can ask for a Wilcom instead of IDS). If you have any insights we would appreciate it very much. Thanks!


I don't wanna be long winded about software so I sent you a message.


----------



## asanalogy

EmbroidTek said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


Could you please share it with me too? Thanks so much!


----------



## 539162

asanalogy said:


> Could you please share it with me too? Thanks so much!


Check your inbox


----------



## Wildgoose

I have the IDS software and I say do whatever you can to get the Wilcom. I am getting by with the IDS and really don't know that much about digitizing but I can tell it is inferior to Wilcom. 

I have put a lot of stitches on the ZSK sprint 6 without any real issues. I like it but there have been times when support has been lethargic to put it nicely. Joseph Park is rumored to be selling and servicing them now so if you are on the west coast that's good news. I was pretty well committed financially with the current dealer when I figured out there was a Barudan dealer much nearer me. I actually wanted something more in the lines of the CO1 monster that Barudan sells. The little sprint is sort of sexy and kind of like a Porshe or Maserati but the light weight comes with a little more shacking an shimmy than my original 1501T SWF. With the reasonably large sewing field it's a great choice for a single head operation like mine currently is and you could literally grab hold and take it to the fair or something if you wanted to. BUT when it comes time to add a multi head machine to the shop I'll have to do some more homework and will be leaning toward the Barudan. I't will come down to Joseph and probably overall price. I would also want to play on a Barudan to get a feel for them. There are a couple shops in town who run them so I think that can be arranged. My shop is a ma and pa from home and I do a lot of other things so the single head has kept up with the current needs so far. I have put 1.25 million stitches on it since I got it in January so it's reasonably busy at times but I don't feel like I need even a second one yet.


----------



## 539162

Wildgoose said:


> I like it but there have been times when support has been lethargic to put it nicely.


Lethargic is putting it very nice


----------



## Wildgoose

Being a newbie I didn't consider how important service can be to a single head business. Your machine goes down and your whole operation stops. It's not like a large shop where one machine dies and they are just running lower production rates. IMO the dealer is either just swamped to the point they don't have enough qualified help or there is simply a disconnect or a lack of concern. I don't know which. Fortunately the ZSK is built with enough quality that it doesn't require much attention. They also have several helpful videos on youtube and are relatively easy to service for basic stuff. Being a newbie I don't have the years of experience to know what's going on if things aren't working right, so having a machine that works properly all the time has been nice. For instance, if I am having trouble with thread breaks I know it's not the machine which has just stitched for a week without one, <lightbulb> "hey rookie, it's the sew file". I still make rookie mistakes and am learning as I go. It's getting easier and easier week to week and month to month.


----------



## asanalogy

Wildgoose said:


> They also have several helpful videos on youtube and are relatively easy to service for basic stuff.


Thanks for your valuable input! Based on this thread, I'm now leaning towards Barudan. I would certainly miss ZSK online tutorial videos on youtube though! Does anyone know whether Barudan provides similar online educational or tutorial support like ZSK? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asanalogy

EmbroidTek said:


> Check your inbox


 Appreciate it very much; you have no idea how much grateful I'm!


----------



## bpfohler

I've had support questions about my Barudan so I call support, left a message and had a return call in less than30 minutes.


----------



## johndoe78415

I have a barudan 12 head 2.5 years old and only runs caps. It has been a great machine. Does small lettering really well. If you are buying a single head buy the largest one they have, you will be glad you did in the future.


----------



## mrOscience

Hi EmbroidTek,
Can I get your pros cons also.
Many thanks,
Dan


----------



## fbprints2

EmbroidTek said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


Can you please shoot me a pm or call I'm stuck in between the two.


----------



## EmbroidTek1

fbprints2 said:


> Can you please shoot me a pm or call I'm stuck in between the two.


I sent you a private message but no response. Eventually I am gonna type it all up since I recently had a chance to run a 2016 Sprint 6 against a 2016 Baradan Elite Pro.


----------



## naldopr

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I sent you a private message but no response. Eventually I am gonna type it all up since I recently had a chance to run a 2016 Sprint 6 against a 2016 Baradan Elite Pro.


Keep me posted like to get your feedback on this 
Thanks aw always


----------



## Emmanuel27

539162 said:


> Check your inbox


 Canyou please share with me also. I was looking to purchase Melco EMT 16. Do you think this will be better than Barudan?


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Emmanuel27 said:


> Canyou please share with me also. I was looking to purchase Melco EMT 16. Do you think this will be better than Barudan?


I can't really compare a Melco to a Barudan. It really isn't a fair comparison really. Barudan is a much better machine but Melco does have great support.


----------



## logoadvantage

Wilcom is the better of the two software packages, With that said I would be more concerned about which company has support close to you that can support you best after the sale. That varies and in some regions you may have much better support from one vendor vs the other. Do your homework on this and it may help you make a better long term decision.


----------



## TomNJ

I was considering either a ZSK or Barudan as well. I really liked the build quality of the ZSK but some of the features of the Barudan seem to be better in my opinion. Newer color touch screen control, no tool change and much larger sewing field of the Barudan is swaying my decision. The software is a no brainer, Wilcom.


----------



## Wildgoose

TomNJ said:


> I was considering either a ZSK or Barudan as well. I really liked the build quality of the ZSK but some of the features of the Barudan seem to be better in my opinion. Newer color touch screen control, no tool change and much larger sewing field of the Barudan is swaying my decision. The software is a no brainer, Wilcom.


What model of Barudan are you looking at that has considerably larger sewing field?


----------



## EmbroidTek1

TomNJ said:


> I was considering either a ZSK or Barudan as well. I really liked the build quality of the ZSK but some of the features of the Barudan seem to be better in my opinion. Newer color touch screen control, no tool change and much larger sewing field of the Barudan is swaying my decision. The software is a no brainer, Wilcom.


ZSK comes with Wilcom it's just that ZSK/Notcina likes to push the IDS. Are you comparing the Elite 2 to the Sprint 6? Or a C01 to Sprint 6?


----------



## TomNJ

EmbroidTek1 said:


> ZSK comes with Wilcom it's just that ZSK/Notcina likes to push the IDS. Are you comparing the Elite 2 to the Sprint 6? Or a C01 to Sprint 6?


Well, after further consideration I went with Tajima and Wilcom.


----------



## Biverson

TomNJ said:


> Well, after further consideration I went with Tajima and Wilcom.




4 or 6 head? What's the sewing field?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomNJ

17 1/2" x 16 1/2" on the 4 head and 17 3/4" x 20 1/2" on the single.

Both do 3 1/2" x 14" on caps.


----------



## haute

539162 said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


Would love to get your list too! TIA


----------



## and3008

I can only talk about what I know - I have a 2004 Barudan single head and just did have my first service call. It was an aging part issue. I called tech support and they talked me through repair and emailed instructions, as well. Super support. Some of the adjustments were over my non-technical head so I called in an expert that Barudan suggested. I love this machine and am getting ready to buy another one. You can tell they are good machines because it's difficult to find a used one. People hold on to them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## embrbeginner

Hey T-shirt Gal,
As A guy who owned Barudan, I am planning to buy ZSK. ZSK is better with technology and easy to maintain. I am surprised by some people who say barudan service is good, that a lie. Barudan customer Service is non existent. At least, Zsk is smart enough to post video online and they respond fast when you call them, and also, you can learn about maintaining the machine in their warehouse. Barudan might have a great machine, but they have a horrible personnel


----------



## Bryce77

embrbeginner said:


> Hey T-shirt Gal,
> As A guy who owned Barudan, I am planning to buy ZSK. ZSK is better with technology and easy to maintain. I am surprised by some people who say barudan service is good, that a lie. Barudan customer Service is non existent. At least, Zsk is smart enough to post video online and they respond fast when you call them, and also, you can learn about maintaining the machine in their warehouse. Barudan might have a great machine, but they have a horrible personnel


I agreed on that I dont know why barudan Amenrica dont make any videos. training was fine for us when tech came to install but after that we have to ask around when we make mistakes. we love our machine is rock solid


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Bryce77 said:


> I agreed on that I dont know why barudan Amenrica dont make any videos. training was fine for us when tech came to install but after that we have to ask around when we make mistakes. we love our machine is rock solid


I had a customer ask them that. Their response from the sales guy suprised me. They said "We don't have time"


----------



## embrbeginner

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I had a customer ask them that. Their response from the sales guy suprised me. They said "We don't have time"


I have asked Barudan for many years about videos about lubrication and fixing machine, and their sales support and tech support said we will tell the main ohio office. And they been saying that for the last 8 years. The only thing my local tech told me was their personnel is lazy. All they care about is sale, and they are very rude, whether is the lady who answer in tech and the person who handle barudan parts store.


----------



## printsfordays

lizziemaxine said:


> Amen to that!


I've recently read on this Forum that this has changed and Barudan is now lacking in its support services and ZSK offers the best support.

Soooo which is true lol


----------



## Wildgoose

To give Barudan a fair shake I think it makes a difference what area you live in. There is a Barudan sales and tech fairly near my area that all the locals swear by. I was so green I didn't even know about Barudan when I bought my machine. The ZSK support team is many many MANY hours away and any help in person is going to mean a plane ticket and hotels and all that fun stuff. That being said my Sprint 6 has not had a single issue I couldn't figure out and I don't know the count for sure (lost track) but somewhere around 10 mil stitches. 

If this Thread is specifically talking smaller single heads like the Sprint 6 ZSK vs the Elite or XL Pro 2 Barudan the ZSK doesn't just win the battle it flattens the competition IMO. If you are talking about the full sized multi-heads then I don't know enough to have an opinion that is worth anything.


----------



## printsfordays

That's a good point, that your location in relation to a Barudan or ZSK tech may make the difference in being able to get tech help. 

Much harder to help someone thousands of miles away... 

Well I will have to see whether Barudan or ZSK has offices closer to where I live.


----------



## Wildgoose

I was SOOO green when I got into this I didn't know anything at all about any brand other than what I had gleaned from reading on the forum. I didn't really even know what to research at that point. I was actually looking for a full sized single head like the monstrous CO1 Barudan makes. In the pictures online the ZSK looks big like that and all the info on ZSK online was good reviews about machine quality etc which is still true so I started talking to the dealer. I was skittish about spending the kind of money on a new machine and ended up trying out a used SWF full sized table model. (1501T) and liked the size and heft but it ended up having electrical and control module issues enough that my newbie self didn't know what to do so I ended up trading it back in and going ahead with the extra several thousand for the Sprint 6. Do NOT regret that exchange although a new SWF would probably be fine albeit not as awesome as the ZSK. Had I known then what I know now I may very well have went with a Barudan CO1 (although the newer second generation CO1 II with the servo motors was not out at that time). It would be a real hard thing for me to decide today but the service guy 5 hours away in SLC Utah would probably swing the deal. The CO1 weighs like 1200lbs or something so working out of my home I might have had to support the floor ha ha. 

If I were to pit the Sprint 6 against the CO1 II I would bet the CO1 would take the match and have heard they run quieter too.


----------



## printsfordays

Wouldn't it be awesome if an independent company was able to do a stress test, pitting these high end machines against each other. 

Just beat the heck out of them in an identical manner for a year or so and then report on how both machines performed on long runs, small lettering, caps, and punching through thick specialty items. 

Not really practical to do something like this cause who's got that kind of cash and time to just help the consumer. Maybe Wearables or Printware? Haha We can dream right.


----------



## haute

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I had a customer ask them that. Their response from the sales guy suprised me. They said "We don't have time"


I got the same response and I was horrified that they don't take the time to bring themselves up to speed in today's market. Don't they desire to take their business to the next level?...I guess not. Purchased my ZSK via SPSI and couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## EmbroidTek1

printsfordays said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if an independent company was able to do a stress test, pitting these high end machines against each other.
> 
> Just beat the heck out of them in an identical manner for a year or so and then report on how both machines performed on long runs, small lettering, caps, and punching through thick specialty items.
> 
> Not really practical to do something like this cause who's got that kind of cash and time to just help the consumer. Maybe Wearables or Printware? Haha We can dream right.


I have already stress tested 2 of them against each other. I happen to own both brands single and multi's. No need to dream.


----------



## Wildgoose

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I have already stress tested 2 of them against each other. I happen to own both brands single and multi's. No need to dream.


Oh heck don't leave us hanging! Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Wildgoose said:


> Oh heck don't leave us hanging! Inquiring minds want to know


Pretty sure Paul you know how I feel about everything.

It's just too much to type. Either way, I don't feel like a C01 to a Sprint is a fair comparison. A JAF to a C0 is a better head to head. I only ran Sprint against Pro Elite.


----------



## bpfohler

I wouldn't say Barudan support is nonexistent, it certainly could be better.
What's most disturbing is Barudan is relying on it's reputation and isn't doing much to help itself. With FB and Youtube now days many of us hands-on types want to save money and do preventative maintenance our self. 
They risk getting run over by a company like ZSK who has a comparable product but better resources.
We've been happy with out Barudan machines but they certainly could learn a lot from M&R or Ryonet when it comes to customer support and social media marketing.


----------



## Wildgoose

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Pretty sure Paul you know how I feel about everything.
> 
> It's just too much to type. Either way, I don't feel like a C01 to a Sprint is a fair comparison. A JAF to a C0 is a better head to head. I only ran Sprint against Pro Elite.


Absolutely with you Jeff. Would love to see the Jafa and CO dueling it out. One through on that train of thinking. I know the cap changeout on the CO1 is as simple as it can get do you or anyone happen to know how the Jafa goes about cap driver change? I know with e Sprint they are resistant to a quick change and make you take the tubular driver arms off. Not that it is a really big task but still takes a few minutes. Tom in NJ had me swap around the little cap shields on the cap driver assembly and leave the standard needle plate in place which has given a little better performance and cut the swap out time as well. I was fighting some missed stitches occasionally on the center seams on Richardson 110/112 caps and didn't want to deal with steaming them if I could avoid it. It definitely helped.


----------



## austitch

There is a quick change available for ZSK if a client wants them but yes i also prefer the screw method as it wont wear out people tend to be rough with quick change systems. The JAFA is the older model RACER is the new model small goot print machine 2.5 meters long for a 4 head and with the Sprints small arm
The Racer is also available in a single head 500x500 large field with 12 colours or 24 colours in a 750x650 field

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## customprinting

I have two Barudans that run like tanks! One is over 8 years old and still
Runs like a champ. Very well built machines made to last. I have the Elite pro. Also have a Tajima 6 head but I’m not scared to use barudan on anything at anytime.


----------



## teamlkc

I'm doing the research now and on the cusp of committing to ZSK and possibly through SPSI. Can you PM and give me your thoughts on the SPSI experience?


----------



## Genie100

teamlkc said:


> I'm doing the research now and on the cusp of committing to ZSK and possibly through SPSI. Can you PM and give me your thoughts on the SPSI experience?


Did you eventually buy from SPSI? any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Genie100

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Pretty sure Paul you know how I feel about everything.
> 
> It's just too much to type. Either way, I don't feel like a C01 to a Sprint is a fair comparison. A JAF to a C0 is a better head to head. I only ran Sprint against Pro Elite.


That's exactly what I'm looking at. Which one of the two do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Genie100 said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking at. Which one of the two do you recommend? Thanks!


Did you buy yet?


----------



## wrkalot

We are in the process of purchasing a new Barudan BEKY-S1506CII/380. We got a lightly used 2014 single Pro2 about a year ago and have been super impressed with it over all, especially on hats. We also have a Avance 2014 1504 which is like a paperweight when it comes to caps.


We look at ZSK but they didn't really seem interested in us for some reason. We are days away from pulling the trigger on the Barudan. If we are making a mistake please PM me


----------



## EmBMomma

I purchased a ZSK because of the features and their ability to do smaller text is spot on with my Barudan when it comes to hats and flats. ZSK has plug and play accessories that are interchangeable with all their machines.... Heat Cutting Tool, Sequins, Beads, and also the ability to sew in LED lighting. 

The sales rep I spoke was helpful and their lead tech is AMAZING and he left me his cell phone if I ever needed anything. They are noiser, but I will tell you the mechanics on this machine are superior to many.... 

You can even upgrade the computer interface with older models. The computer models are more complex, but Microsoft based and they offer WAY more features than anything on the market.


----------



## Wince77

539162 said:


> I don't know if I can really type all the pros and cons of each since I am familiar with both. It would be a really long response if I did. I'll shoot you a pm


Hi I'm looking to buy a embroidery machine. Can you send me the pros and cons of the 3 please


----------



## Windwoman

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I sent you a private message but no response. Eventually I am gonna type it all up since I recently had a chance to run a 2016 Sprint 6 against a 2016 Baradan Elite Pro.


I would like to read your opinion also


----------



## Emmanuel27

Windwoman said:


> I would like to read your opinion also


Can you please share with me also.


----------

